# Dana White: "We can do 'Condit vs. Diaz rematch' before GSP returns"



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> Saturday night Carlos Condit fought Nick Diaz for the UFC Welterweight Interim title, and the right to fight former champion Georges St. Pierre when he returns from knee surgery. However, GSP is not expected to be ready to fight until November, so what will Condit do until then?
> 
> There is a recent history of immediate rematches in the UFC. When BJ Penn narrowly lost his title to Frankie Edgar at UFC 112, an immediate rematch was held. So too when Lyoto Machida retained his title over Mauricio Rua at UFC 112.
> 
> ...


Do not want. One boring fight is good enough for me.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Condit would be a fool to take it. He has nothing to prove.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Condit would just win again.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Another 25 minutes of Condit running away from diaz?
No, thanks!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> Condit would be a fool to take it. He has nothing to prove.


exactly


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Another 25 minutes of Condit running away from diaz?
> No, thanks!


It wasn't running. It was foot-work. 

If you train any kind of standup: muay thai, boxing or anything it's one of the fundamental things that you're taught from pretty much day one.

Edit: And footwork is exactly what Nick should've used to try and cut the ring off but all he did was plod forward and get countered for 3 rounds...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's a plan to get Nick stay in the UFC imo. Everybody's wanting him to be there, just look at Joe Rogans expression when Nick announced retirement.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

That's bull s**t Carlos won the fight fair and has earned his title shot let him have it!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This comment was made in this interview.


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/99630-dana-white-interview-20minutes-long.html


Im surprised the thread hasnt got more comments. Its a good interview.


And personally i think the fight should happen again. Just so Carlos can beat the crap out of Diaz again and i can enjoy more crying by the Diaz fans. 

But if this fight happens again this is purely based on fans requesting it and now cause it makes sense "sport,ranking" wise. But im okay with that. One thing that makes the UFC so unique is because they are very fan friendly.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

T.Bone said:


> It wasn't running. It was foot-work.
> 
> If you train any kind of standup: muay thai, boxing or anything it's one of the fundamental things that you're taught from pretty much day one.
> 
> Edit: And footwork is exactly what Nick should've used to try and cut the ring off but all he did was plod forward and get countered for 3 rounds...



um im pretty sure that he did some running 

i think condit might struggle in a rematch. now nick can prepare for someone who is guna try and score just enough points to win a decision


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

T.Bone said:


> It wasn't running. It was foot-work.


No. There was foot work AND there was running. There were times when Condit would be against the fence and he would literally turn his back and sprint away from Diaz. I don't blame him for it, against the cage is where Nick shines, but it certainly didn't look pretty.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

T.Bone said:


> *It wasn't running. It was foot-work. *
> 
> If you train any kind of standup: muay thai, boxing or anything it's one of the fundamental things that you're taught from pretty much day one.
> 
> Edit: And footwork is exactly what Nick should've used to try and cut the ring off but all he did was plod forward and get countered for 3 rounds...


Man, no one needs specific training to turn the back and run away like Forrest Gump.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

There is zero reason for Condit to take this fight again. He beat Diaz and has nothing to prove. And if for some reason he did decide to fight Diaz again before GSP and lost a close decision, does he then get a chance to avenge the loss before Diaz faces GSP? Then this turns into 3 straight fights between the two? 

Condit should just do what is best for him and no one else. Whether that is taking another fight against someone not named Diaz before GSP or taking time off and waiting for GSP.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> There is zero reason for Condit to take this fight again. He beat Diaz and has nothing to prove. And if for some reason he did decide to fight Diaz again before GSP and lost a close decision, does he then get a chance to avenge the loss before Diaz faces GSP? Then this turns into 3 straight fights between the two?
> 
> *Condit should just do what is best for him and no one else. *Whether that is taking another fight against someone not named Diaz before GSP or taking time off and waiting for GSP.


Condit should do what the UFC asks him to.
He just ruined a main event after all.
Besides, the division has been on hold for how long?
And now it will be on hold for another 10 months?
The reason they've called for the interin belt was to take the division out of the loop,
so imo Condit would be an ass if he was to wait for GSP.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Condit would also be alot more confident in round 1 then he was in this fight. I think he would humiliate Diaz all over again except for the whole fight. We all know Diaz is too stupid to evolve or change his gameplan which is putting your hands in the air and talking shit and then throw pitter patter punches while the guy is against the fence. 

Makes me think how good Nick Diaz could be if he wasnt so stupid. If he was willing to evolve his game then MANNN the sky would be the limit for the guy. He got extremely far by having one of the most simplest fighting style in the world. He starts using better footwork,Kicks,submissions, "WALKING BACK or LATERAL movement". The guy would be a serious threat to anyone. Add his next level work ethic and you get a guy that could be a serious threat to GSP. Instead were stuck with this talented,hardworking, 1 trick moron.

As an MMA fan it pisses me off to look at him. Just knowing what he could be.... ughhh MMAXRAGE


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

So because Nick and his fans are being cry babies that automatically makes Nick the No.1 contender? Nice.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> So because Nick and his fans are being cry babies that automatically makes Nick the No.1 contender? Nice.


Cmon man.!! dont tell me you dont wanna see all the Diaz crybabies doing what they do best which is crying all over again??? I do... it brings a smile to my face. I take joy in the little things.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> No. There was foot work AND there was running. There were times when Condit would be against the fence and he would literally turn his back and sprint away from Diaz. I don't blame him for it, against the cage is where Nick shines, but it certainly didn't look pretty.


So you're saying that it was a perfectly sound strategy that worked well but didn't look pretty? 

At points I agree, it didn't look pretty. but It hasn't got to look pretty, it's just gotta work. And it did.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JWP said:


> um im pretty sure that he did some running
> 
> i think condit might struggle in a rematch. now nick can prepare for someone who is guna try and score just enough points to win a decision


Nick prepare?? lol. If you think Nick would do anything differently then you havent been following Nick for very long. He is too stubborn to try something different. Its why we saw him chase Condit while getting punched in the face repeatedly.




T.Bone said:


> So you're saying that it was a perfectly sound strategy that worked well but didn't look pretty?
> 
> At points I agree, it didn't look pretty. but It hasn't got to look pretty, it's just gotta work. And it did.


Really?? i thought it looked beautiful. Some of the stuff Condit landed was spectacular. I cant wait for the GIFs to come out. The striking in that fight was absolutely technical. People dont realize how hard it is to keep the perfect distance and counter every punch thrown. I was on the edge of my seat witnessing that. Iv been shadow boxing trying to replicate some of the stuff ever since.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Really?? i thought it looked beautiful. Some of the stuff Condit landed was spectacular. I cant wait for the GIFs to come out. The striking in that fight was absolutely technical. People dont realize how hard it is to keep the perfect distance and counter every punch thrown. I was on the edge of my seat witnessing that. Iv been shadow boxing trying to replicate some of the stuff ever since.


No totally, I found it exciting as hell. Condit reminded me of Cruz who also gets a lot of stick for the way he
fights.

I'm just conceding to the other guy that when Carlos was slipping off the cage some-times he'd turn his back or turn away which didn't look pretty.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

T.Bone said:


> No totally, I found it exciting as hell. Condit reminded me of Cruz who also gets a lot of stick for the way he
> fights.
> 
> I'm just conceding to the other guy that when Carlos was slipping off the cage some-times he'd turn his back or turn away which didn't look pretty.


Completely agree.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Really?? i thought it looked beautiful. Some of the stuff Condit landed was spectacular. I cant wait for the GIFs to come out. The striking in that fight was absolutely technical. People dont realize how hard it is to keep the perfect distance and counter every punch thrown. I was on the edge of my seat witnessing that. Iv been shadow boxing trying to replicate some of the stuff ever since.


Just a few that were already posted on the forum. I'm sure there's more out.

















Love the first combo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Leed said:


> Just a few that were already posted on the forum. I'm sure there's more out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thx. Il send ya a rep if i can. Man the first gif is exactly what i was looking for. The way he throws those 2 kicks is pure eye candy to me.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

If Condit really wants to fight Diaz again, thats up to him, but there is no legitimate reason to do an instant rematch here. The only person who claims to think there was a problem was Diaz, and a few of his fanboys. I think even the majority of Diaz fans recognize he lost that fight.

And Diaz knows he lost it too, he is full of crap when he says he thought he won. You can tell from his actions late in the fight, and after, he knows damn well he was losing.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I too believe that Condit has nothing to prove against Daiz. At least not in the near future (assuming that Diaz don't retire). This is plain and simple. Condit (Greg JAckson) gameplan best Diaz in this fight. 

But if for some stupid reason Dana decide to schedule an immediate rematch, just imagine Diaz preparing for Condit footwork this time round only for Condit to throw him off his game and KO him.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Please no. Let Condit move on to bigger and better things. Giving Diaz a rematch is like bad parents giving in to the demands of their crying five-year-old. I don't like when the UFC does instant rematches. And I don't want to watch GSP picking Diaz apart.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Leed said:


> Just a few that were already posted on the forum. I'm sure there's more out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is my favorite.










RUN! CARLOS RUN!


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

oldfan said:


> This one is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol moving in and out to strike and avoiding strikes from Diaz is running..
Too funny!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

If Diaz knew that everytime he backed Condit into the cage Condit would move out and reset in the middle, but if he stayed in the center that Condit was more than happy to trade shots, why didn't he stay in the middle? Really the issue is that Diaz is not comfortable throwing his volume of strikes unless his opponent has his back against the cage. As it has been said a thousand time and will be said ten thousand more, Condit forced Diaz to fight his fight and Diaz didn't like it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't believe people are still on this running shit.

Of course he had to run, the last place you wanna be in a fight against Nick Diaz is with your back against the cage, Condit had to constantly keep moving in order to avoid Diaz trapping him and teeing off on him, are people really stupid enough not to grasp common sense? Diaz beats the shit out of people when they go against the cage, Condit kept himself off the cage and won the fight, use some logic here.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Condit would also be alot more confident in round 1 then he was in this fight. I think he would humiliate Diaz all over again except for the whole fight. We all know Diaz is too stupid to evolve or change his gameplan which is putting your hands in the air and talking shit and then throw pitter patter punches while the guy is against the fence.
> 
> Makes me think how good Nick Diaz could be if he wasnt so stupid. If he was willing to evolve his game then MANNN the sky would be the limit for the guy. He got extremely far by having one of the most simplest fighting style in the world. He starts using better footwork,Kicks,submissions, "WALKING BACK or LATERAL movement". The guy would be a serious threat to anyone. Add his next level work ethic and you get a guy that could be a serious threat to GSP. Instead were stuck with this talented,hardworking, 1 trick moron.
> 
> As an MMA fan it pisses me off to look at him. Just knowing what he could be.... ughhh MMAXRAGE


Excellent post. Full of facts plus reality here.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

What don't you people get, you are blinded by your hatred of Diaz, and easy to see. The fact that "pros" had Diaz winning by a large margin, 12-4, is enough for you to question the result. The fact that you people on a keyboard, who probably haven't even fought or training in MMA are speaking with such confidence is baffling. 

I know there are a few who fight on these boards, and a few who train in disciplines, but I have a funny feeling that a majority don't. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, you don't have to be an ass and give smart ass replies because you think you're right. 

The fact that there is even this much flak on who won goes to show you that it really wansn't a Diaz beating, but one that could have went either way in *many* peoples eyes. 

There are a few credible fighters who gave their opinion on the fight, and they picked Diaz, now are you going to go and call them Diaz fanboys, like you do to everyone else on here who doesn't agree with you?

If Condit really did beat Diaz down, and used his gameplan to perfection, there wouldn't be this many people disagreeing. The fact that there is, you shouldn't give people a hard time just because they don't agree with it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Why are people trying to argue with facts?

It's been proven Condit out-struck Diaz in the 1st, 3rd, 4th, and 5th but Diaz got him down and worked with his back so that off set the striking in the fifth.

Diaz was aggressive? *Okay how many people here said Diego Sanchez' win over Martin Kampmann was bullshit? Because that's the only way you could give Diaz the win over Condit because it is a 100 percent proven indisputable undeniable fact Condit out-struck him* and Octagon Control? Where did most of this fight take place? Where did most of the strikes come from? The center or with Condit against the cage?

But of course, it's Nick Diaz, he can do no wrong, let's just over look the facts because it's Diaz.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

A Rematch is a terrible idea. Diaz is not the type of fighter to rapidly improve from one fight to another. Like others have said, he sticks with the same game plan every single fight and it usually works but not against an intelligent, dynamic striker like Condit. Condit will improve before the rematch, Diaz will not, and it will be completely one sided. I'll pass. 

Give Condit the winner of Sanchez vs Ellenberger if he needs a fight before GSP.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

What Condit did could be copmared to stuffing a take down, Nick tries to force his opponets against the fence so he can pound them the same way a guy takes someone down so he can ground & pound them, if the guy stops the take down or gets right back up its a good thing, smart thing to do, Nobody would ever fault a guy for stopping a take down or for getting up off the bottom so that could avoid taking damage from the top.the same thing applie to getting trapped against the fence, Why would anyone not do their best to AVOID it??
Condit was not trying to win a point fight, if those of you who think so would re-watch the fight and notice you will see way more ko attempts from Carlos than Diaz for sure.
I would love rematch after Diaz has one a couple fights, both would fight a different fight, and I think it would be fun to watch regardless who came out a winner.:thumbsup:


I cant beleive the irony of people who accuse Condit of "running" and think Machida is "elusive".


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Knew this was going to happen... Dana White does not want Diaz to leave since he is on the cusp of being a PPV draw. Look at how sad he was when he was about to put the Belt on Condit, he was just as sad as when he put the belt on Velasquez. White just didnt want Condit to win the 1st time, even if Condit legitimately won fair and square. They tell you in any contact sport to do not get trapped in the corner, in MMA, the cage = corner, its best to avoid it when thats what Diaz relies on. Dana White = Vince McMahon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The strategy Diaz fans seem to think Condit should use in a rematch.










Scared Homie?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nick Diaz is such a bitch. First he ducks GSP and then quits after getting beat fair and square? What an absolute embarrassment to the sport. I have no idea why people are fans of this guy.

Melvin Guillard has more class than this guy.

Screw Nick Diaz, I hope he never fights in the UFC again, he doesn't deserve to, and hell no to the rematch, Condit won, period.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The strategy Diaz fans seem to think Condit should use in a rematch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right. If you move out of Nicks way you are not a real fighter. If you take Nick down you are not a real fighter.

Screw all the rematches, I want to see Nick vs Leonard Garcia fight 1 minute rounds with giant boxing gloves.

And I want to see chael vs Melvin in a submission grappling match.



Double choke out?


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Ari said:


> Nick Diaz is such a bitch. First he ducks GSP and then quits after getting beat fair and square? What an absolute embarrassment to the sport. I have no idea why people are fans of this guy.
> 
> Melvin Guillard has more class than this guy.
> 
> Screw Nick Diaz, I hope he never fights in the UFC again, he doesn't deserve to, and hell no to the rematch, Condit won, period.


Notice the ones that talk alot are the ones that quit right when things start to get tough? Lesnar had alot of fans due to his talk, quit after 2 losses. Diaz had alot of fans due to his talk, quit after 1 loss. Sonnen had alot of fans due to his talk, will quit if he loses to Silva.

Trashtalkers dont seem to have alot of heart unless they are totally in control. Makes me appreciate good character guys like Couture, Ortiz, Big Nog, and Penn who show heart of a lion even in defeat for years (until a certain point).


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> If Diaz knew that everytime he backed Condit into the cage Condit would move out and reset in the middle, but if he stayed in the center that Condit was more than happy to trade shots, why didn't he stay in the middle?


Because he was losing the exchanges in the center and he knew it. Only chance for Diaz to win was to trap Carlos against the cage and Carlos knew that and prevented it.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> No. There was foot work AND there was running. There were times when Condit would be against the fence and he would literally turn his back and sprint away from Diaz. I don't blame him for it, against the cage is where Nick shines, but it certainly didn't look pretty.





AmdM said:


> Man, no one needs specific training to turn the back and run away like Forrest Gump.












You know who else had great foot work?











Can someone gif Condit's face on :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

^ Difference is, Starnes didn't and wouldn't engage, while Condit EASILY OUTSTRUCK Diaz all night.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

This fight makes sense, these guys have unfinished business, and they both could had gone another 3 rounds no problem after the fight. 

Pay Condit a good amount of money and he will do it Dana. If you are confident in your abilities, you should want to fight as often as you are capable of. Financially, it does not make sense to wait for fights and lose valuable years in your prime as long as you are getting good money, and good opponents each fight. 

I think that GSP should get an easier tune up fight after his ACL surgery anyways.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> ^ Difference is, Starnes didn't and wouldn't engage, while Condit EASILY OUTSTRUCK Diaz all night.


This. Starnes lost badly cause he didnt engage, if Condit won, he must have had some more offense than Diaz somewhere right?... RIGHT!? :confused05:


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

AlexZ said:


> You know who else had great foot work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch most of Machida's, and Silva's fights and you will see that they do the same circling motion. The only difference is that Silva has way more power than Condit, and the fight is usually over once he connects. Machida does this in all his fights, he circles and stays out of range, blitzes in for a 2 or 3 punch combo and gets out of there. The only difference is that Machida ends up wobbling their opponent at some point and then tries to finish them. 

Diaz vs Condit in the 3-5 rounds, was basically Anderson Silva vs Forrest in the first round. The only difference is that Forrest got stung and KTFO with a jab, while Diaz ate a couple of leg kicks flush in the face and just walked through it. Diaz has developed a sick chin, he was eating BJ Penn's best shots as well and didn't seem to care much.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

cookiefritas said:


> Watch most of Machida's, and Silva's fights and you will see that they do the same circling motion. The only difference is that Silva has way more power than Condit, and the fight is usually over once he connects. Machida does this in all his fights, he circles and stays out of range, blitzes in for a 2 or 3 punch combo and gets out of there. The only difference is that Machida ends up wobbling their opponent at some point and then tries to finish them.
> 
> Diaz vs Condit in the 3-5 rounds, was basically Anderson Silva vs Forrest in the first round. The only difference is that Forrest got stung and KTFO with a jab, while Diaz ate a couple of leg kicks flush in the face and just walked through it. Diaz has developed a sick chin, he was eating BJ Penn's best shots as well and didn't seem to care much.


Yes, early in his UFC career Machida got a ton of crap for his "elusive" fighting style playing it safe and outpointing opponents that he could have easily finished.

Anderson Silva was almost lynched when he fought Maia. I remember Dana being pissed and embarrassed when he used his "footwork" to secure a W by not engaging and back pedaling in the later rounds.

Don't agree with your comparison of Silva's footwork, fakes, speed and pawnage in the the Griffin fight. Silva made the fight and was in control vs Condit running from the fight then just throwing some spinnies to win the judges over.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

This is BS, just Dana trying to get Diaz to stop crying. Carlos won that fight, and he has nothing more to prove by beaitng Diaz again.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

It's up to Condit and Diaz, but win, lose, or draw in the last match Condit showed everyone how to beat Diaz. I'd love to watch as Condit takes a fine tuned battle proven 'Diaz defence' and embarrasses the loud mouth cry baby in a way that none of his loud mouth cry baby fans can make excuses for.

In a rematch the person that should have learned something is Diaz, but he won't.

The person that WILL learn from that match is Condit, who will recognize that he doesn't have to fully reset to the centre of the ring after evading Diaz on the fence, and simply slip out to the side and lay a good elbow or kick on the side of the 'forward walking zombie' AKA Diaz ... a little footwork adjustments and Diaz is a sitting duck.

If Diaz fans want to argue that this was a close fight that Diaz actually won 3 round to 2, or that Condit 'ran' too much, fine go ahead, take your whiny victory if that makes you feel better, but that's likely to be your last chance for any kind of 'glory' where it concerns Nick Diaz, and it doesn't change the fact that with a tiny bit of fine tuning the strategy of moving to the right and doing some 'in and out' attacks, and faking a hook as your backing into the fence and slipping to the side as Diaz covers up, puts Diaz in the position to be just another one dimensional brawler that any top level fighter will be able to use as a punching bag on their way to real fighters.

Diaz thinks he won? Even if he did he should consider this one of the biggest defeats of his career .. seeing as how he decided to quit after this fight, one can only assume he is either a whinny arrogant little POS, or he realizes that his big weakness has been exposed and understands that any fighter with the ability to follow a game plan and a little bit of cardio can beat his cry baby butt ... or both.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow PLEASE no. I'd rather have both fighters sit than watch a rematch of that fight. Get Diaz against someone else and have Carlos decide whether he wants to sit or not.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Do not want. One boring fight is good enough for me.



I agree. I am not interested in that "dog fight."


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't even get how anyone can be a Diaz fan anymore after his post fight interview. I used to respect him as a fighter but my god, he's such a ***** when he doesn't get what he wants.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

T.Bone said:


> It wasn't running. It was foot-work.
> 
> If you train any kind of standup: muay thai, boxing or anything it's one of the fundamental things that you're taught from pretty much day one.
> 
> Edit: And footwork is exactly what Nick should've used to try and cut the ring off but all he did was plod forward and get countered for 3 rounds...












That my friend, is called running.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow

That's what i call excellent footwork!



...What a f*cking disgrace.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone else think Diaz won't take the fight? I expect him to say something along the lines of he only wants to fight people that come to fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> That my friend, is called running.


Duh. He moved away from the cage wall then restarted in the center. He was going to the center all night. 


Why dont you post some gifs of all the damage he did to Condit? Or those great karate kicks he tried when his boxing didnt work? Or him desperately trying to get the fight to the ground?


Edit: i love that you posted a gif of Diaz clearly not being able to hit Condit at all.


----------



## LightsOutChuck (Oct 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> That my friend, is called running.


That is the only area against the fence that Diaz was going to win against Condit.

He's getting off the cage and establishing center of octagon to out strike Diaz like he did all night.

Stop being a whiny loser like Diaz. Condit beat him easily.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AlexZ said:


> You know who else had great foot work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, anybody comparing how Condit fought, to how Starnes fought...must have full blown Down's Syndrome. Go watch one, then the other, and realize how retarded of an assessment that is. You too can win the race!!!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> That my friend, is called running.


Yeah, Condit, you bitch. Show everyone the man you are like BJ did - stand there in the corner backed up in the fence, gas out and get beat the shit out of.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Duh. He moved away from the cage wall then restarted in the center. He was going to the center all night.
> 
> 
> Why dont you post some gifs of all the damage he did to Condit? Or those great karate kicks he tried when his boxing didnt work? Or him desperately trying to get the fight to the ground?


No. He didn't "move" away from the cage, he turned his body and RAN away from the cage. It's amazing how even with video footage of Condit physically jogging across the octagon people still deny it. Unreal.

Good footwork, movement and technique would have been to dodge Nicks punches, pivot his feet and angle away, then when Diaz had his own back against the fence, Carlos could have tried a flying knee or engaged with some thing else.

Instead of doing that he just jogged away, scored a few soft leg kicks, waited for Diaz to pressure him and then jogged away again.

But yea, yea of course it is just exceptional footwork and gameplanning.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Duh. He moved away from the cage wall then restarted in the center. He was going to the center all night.
> 
> 
> Why dont you post some gifs of all the damage he did to Condit? Or those great karate kicks he tried when his boxing didnt work? Or him desperately trying to get the fight to the ground?


hes obviously just responding to someone that said he did not run once.



___________________


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> That my friend, is called running.


lol. The issue is that Condit had a voice in his head saying once my back touches the fence, slip the straight left and go to the Budweiser logo. He didn't really have to do that, but whatever, he will realize that once he watches the fight again. 

The thing is that Condit did that constantly and Diaz kept throwing the same combo. He knew that Condit was going to do that and he didn't try to change things up and bait Condit into a knee or something. Diaz corner was terrible. His brother was telling him that he was winning the fight and to keep doing the same shit. I am sure that once he re watches the fight, he will know that his corner guys are idiots and realize that he messed up in this fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

**** off Dana, just let him fight GSP. He's earned it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

LightsOutChuck said:


> That is the only area against the fence that Diaz was going to win against Condit.
> 
> He's getting off the cage and establishing center of octagon to out strike Diaz like he did all night.
> 
> Stop being a whiny loser like Diaz. Condit beat him easily.


He stood in the center of the octagon and bitch slapped Condit. Condit didn't even respond.










Get stockton slapped.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Condit was backing up the whole time that's why he kept having to circle off the cage. Personally I think it's pretty damn difficult to win a fight always backing up.

Either way I DO NOT want to see that fight again. I'd rather see Diego Sanchez vs. Nick now that would be actually be a fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> He stood in the center of the octagon and bitch slapped Condit. Condit didn't even respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another awesome gif. Diaz being ineffective again (trying to bait Condit and failing). The best part is how the gif cuts off just before Condit hits him with a flying knee. 


Do you have any gifs of Diaz actually winning?


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> He stood in the center of the octagon and bitch slapped Condit. Condit didn't even respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rampage and Hendo are in the process of learning the stockton slap to guarantee close quarters combat against all of their opponents. 

Nothing really happened in that gif. Diaz misses his one-two, and his taunting didn't work, so really how is that gif showing Diaz winning that exchange?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Another awesome gif. Diaz being ineffective again (trying to bait Condit and failing). The best part is how the gif cuts off just before Condit hits him with a flying knee.
> 
> 
> Do you have any gifs of Diaz actually winning?


Again, why are you denying VIDEO EVIDENCE?

Diaz being ineffective. Do your eyeballs nor see the 1-2 straight combination Diaz lands on Condits head at the end of the gif? Do your eyes just see what you want them to see?

It always amazes me as to how people can disagree with actual video footage. It's unreal.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

cookiefritas said:


> Rampage and Hendo are in the process of learning the stockton slap to guarantee close quarters combat against all of their opponents.
> 
> Nothing really happened in that gif. Diaz misses his one-two, and his taunting didn't work, so really how is that gif showing Diaz winning that exchange?


I guess Condit's head snapping back after the second punch was just some sort of paranormal activity?

I posted that gif to show Condit getting humiliated and to disprove all the people saying; "Why didn't Diaz ever stand infront of Condit in the center of the octagon? Why didn't he plays Condit's game?"


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Diaz wanted to go to war and Condit changed his whole game plan to avoid that. i can see why Condit would play the points game when he knows he isn't going to knock out Diaz, that might work against Diaz the one time, but he needs to be the natural born killer against GSP b/c that Condit is a nightmate stylistically for GSP.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

cookiefritas said:


> RDiaz misses his one-two


Condits head just snaps backs from the wind of the punches, right? At least acknowledge the one two, or we got serious problems, lol.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> That my friend, is called running.


I'd cover my head with a paper bag if i was a Condit fan boy watching that. 

:shame02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That gif shows Nick being an asshat,


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Diaz's main weapon is cornering people. I really don't get what the big deal is, the only time he did that was when he was getting cornered.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> That gif shows Nick being an asshat,


This is actually hilarious. We now have three people actually DENYING video footage. I don't think I've ever seen any thing like this.

Condit throws a leg kick, Nick CATCHES it. Nick hits Carlos with an open handed strike (AKA stockton slap) and then HITS Carlos with a 1-2 combination.

Just seen your edit. I was getting worried there man.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> That gif shows Nick being an asshat,


Nick landed 2 shots, and caught a feeling leg kick with his hand. How is that losing, in that gif alone. Oh, you edited your post before my quote landed D:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Diaz's main weapon is cornering people. I really don't get what the big deal is, the only time he did that was when he was getting cornered.


Here's another gif of Nick cornering Carlos.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> Here's another gif of Nick cornering Carlos.


That was a great shot, not sure why Carlos didn't attempt those more.

Edit: Credit to Chosen for the new sig. Hilarious man!


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Leed said:


> Here's another gif of Nick cornering Carlos.


I mean the gif showing the Diaz one two as connecting is whatever. I admit he did land but he was outside of range, that punch didn't do anything. 

Same thing with this left by Condit, he just landed an arm punch and didn't do any damage. It doesn't really show anything. 

Neither of these guys landed many clean shots, but I feel that Condit landed a couple more than diaz, and the leg kicks were heavily in favor of Condit. Leg kicks to the legs and a couple to the dome.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

cookiefritas said:


> I mean the gif showing the Diaz one two as connecting is whatever. I admit he did land but he was outside of range, that punch didn't do anything.
> 
> Same thing with this left by Condit, he just landed an arm punch and didn't do any damage. It doesn't really show anything.
> 
> Neither of these guys landed many clean shots, but I feel that Condit landed a couple more than diaz, and the leg kicks were heavily in favor of Condit. Leg kicks to the legs and a couple to the dome.


My point was that anyone can play the "post a 5 second gif out of a 25minute fight and judge the fight from that" game.
And I agree with you about the fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yes. it was the *leg kicks to the leg* that made the difference.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

oldfan said:


> yes. it was the *leg kicks to the leg* that made the difference.


lol, my bad for being redundant.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

One thing in common with all those gifs, Condit backing up the whole time.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Jumanji said:


> One thing in common with all those gifs, Condit backing up the whole time.


But the excuse is that Condit's entire gameplan was to stay off the fence. Okay, that's cool, but why didn't Condit ever try and back Nick Diaz up against the fence and impose his own will?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I have no interest in seeing this fight nor do I think its fair for Condit. I hope Nick really does retire so that the thought of this potential rematch gets erased. If I were Condit I wouldn't want the rematch. Screw that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jumanji said:


> One thing in common with all those gifs, Condit backing up the whole time.





















Not the whole time.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> But the excuse is that Condit's entire gameplan was to stay off the fence. Okay, that's cool, but why didn't Condit ever try and back Nick Diaz up against the fence and impose his own will?


Because the game plan he was using was working?


----------



## armbarmax (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah I think this would be a waste of time


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> This is actually hilarious. We now have three people actually DENYING video footage. I don't think I've ever seen any thing like this.
> 
> Condit throws a leg kick, Nick CATCHES it. Nick hits Carlos with an open handed strike (AKA stockton slap) and then HITS Carlos with a 1-2 combination.
> 
> Just seen your edit. I was getting worried there man.


I just saw the slap the leg kick Nick caught and then the light hook that looks like it may have connected but didn't have much on it. Wasn't till after my post that I noticed the one two in the gif.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Not the whole time.


Damn, just look at the power and damage on those kicks. The first one even made Nick scratch his nose momentarily. 



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Because the game plan he was using was working?


Not in my opinion. Having watched the fight three times I think Nick won rounds 1,2 and 5. Many other fans, journalists and professional fighters also share this opinion.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Not the whole time.


Sorry 90% of the time


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Damn, just look at the power and damage on those kicks. The first one even made Nick scratch his nose momentarily.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my opinion. Having watched the fight three times I think Nick won rounds 1,2 and 5. Many other fans, journalists and professional fighters also share this opinion.


I thought Diaz won the second and fifth but gave Condit the first, third, and fourth, he out-struck and negated Diaz' octagon control and at the end of the day what matters more, Aggression or striking?

It's pretty subjective but I think in a combat sport, the guy striking and doing damage is gonna out weigh the guy just plodding forward, Condit also landed his best leg kicks in the first due to him being fresh.

There's a picture out there of Diaz' shorts riding up and I'm not sure if it's a bruise or the lighting but Diaz clearly had some sort of blackish mark on his thigh.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

After Ellenberger knocks out Sanchez...we should see Condit vs Ellenberger 2, for the interim title.

Diaz could fight h"is demons and inner voices" in the meantime, pressuring them against the fence and unloading all those punches he was unable to land in the actual fight...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> After Ellenberger knocks out Sanchez...we should see Condit vs Ellenberger 2, for the interim title.
> 
> Diaz could fight h"is demons and inner voices" in the meantime, pressuring them against the fence and unloading all those punches he was unable to land in the actual fight...


To be fair, Nick did actually out land Condit to the head and the body. Condit dramatically out landed Nick with leg kicks, but I personally feel like most of them had little to no weight behind them and were just feeler kicks.


----------



## Howeman89 (Jul 26, 2011)

With so much contriversay surrounding the scoring of the fight, it would make sense to have an immediate re-match, GSP isn't back til November, Condit won based on strikes landed that's it, in my opinion Diaz was the aggressor and pushed the action, iv seen many a fight go in favour of the aggressor compared to the counter puncher who landed better punches, Jackson v Machida and Sanchez v Kampmann both fights where the winner pushed the action but got out struck by their opponent, I think what Cesar Gracie says might be right a lot of people don't like Diaz, reminds me alot like a young Roy Jones jr, no guard, hands low, talking trash...The traditionalist's hated him but you couldn't knock his ability


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There's a picture out there of Diaz' shorts riding up and I'm not sure if it's a bruise or the lighting but Diaz clearly had some sort of blackish mark on his thigh.



GOOD LORD I WOULD HOPE SO.




limba said:


> After Ellenberger knocks out Sanchez...we should see Condit vs Ellenberger 2, for the interim title.
> 
> Diaz could fight h"is demons and inner voices" in the meantime, pressuring them against the fence and unloading all those punches he was unable to land in the actual fight...


:thumb02:



Mckeever said:


> To be fair, Nick did actually out land Condit to the head and the body. Condit dramatically out landed Nick with leg kicks, but I personally feel like most of them had little to no weight behind them and were just feeler kicks.


I was neutral on these guys before but I was more intrigued to see Diaz vs GSP.

But now... GSP's leg kicks would *injure* Nick. Mixed in with takedowns when ever he wanted .....


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> To be fair, Nick did actually out land Condit to the head and the body. Condit dramatically out landed Nick with leg kicks, but I personally feel like most of them had little to no weight behind them and were just feeler kicks.


Mck...i know you are a fan of "real wars".

You made the "this LnP s*it needs to stop" thread, after the Guida-Pettis fight, because you thought that fight sucked.

You have to understand MMA is (trying to become) a LEGIT SPORT.
SPORTS use certain rules to establish who is winning/losing an event, weather is fighting, soccer, tennis, athletics etc.

Condit used the current MMA rules to win this fight. He avoided risks by shutting down Diaz' biggest weapon: his boxing. Everyone knows Diaz is the better boxer and he likes pressuring his opponent against the cage, starting to unload a lot of combinations. 

His previous opponents were stupid (see Daley, Noons, BJ, Zaromskis, Santos) - they stood in front of him, allowing Diaz to throw a huge volume of punches. They had no movement whatsoever. They just absorbed punishement, until they got knocked out/submitted or un til fight was over.
Simple as that.

Condit used a brilliant gameplan by following the rules. The rules say you can win a fight on points. 

As far as the idea "i've bought a product that didn't deliver" goes. Plssss... you are not 12.

All fighters say stuff like: "i am going to destroy X or Y in the next fight".

I think you should know that by now, being a fan of the sport for so long.

Also - don't put all the blame on Condit for not enjoying the fight. Diaz was involved in that fight also... Just saying...


At the end of the day, MMA is a sport and you should get used to that idea.



oldfan said:


> :thumb02:


:thumb03:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Hell no. I absolutely disagree with this decision. Nick Diaz got his chance, and he lost. Plain and simple. If this fight happens again, it's bull shit.

Now take Nick out of the gutter, and feed'm Kos.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is this still going on??? really??

Condit won. Deal...


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

GSP just posted on Twitter that he still wants to fight Diaz.

I think it's just a setup for Diaz-Condit rematch.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> No. He didn't "move" away from the cage, he turned his body and RAN away from the cage. It's amazing how even with video footage of Condit physically jogging across the octagon people still deny it. Unreal.


So he's supposed to allow himself to get cornered and let Cryaz hit him? It's a sport- not a slugfest- this is MMA not tough man at the bingo hall. You come in with a game plan to match your opponent.

He lost the first round, maybe the second- but anyone who knows anything about MMA knows and would concede that Condit won the fight- it may not have lived up the the average casual fans dream of Cryaz winning to face GSP. Cryaz claims Condit did no damage- obviously Condit did as much damage as Cryaz as his face is the proof.

Cryaz has been and will always be a shining example of what happens to someone who decides to fight his way out of the slums by taking the low road- he is a bully, cries when he doesn't get his way. In defeat- you accept it- you don't cry and whine and threaten to quit. What a loser. I live din Stockton for 4 years- it is an A1 shithole- Diaz represented it aptly in his loss.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Condit should do what the UFC asks him to.
> He just ruined a main event after all.
> Besides, the division has been on hold for how long?
> And now it will be on hold for another 10 months?
> ...



Agreed Condit should do what UFC asks him to do.
Ruined the main event? For who? Ignorant fans that want to see a bar brawl and not MMA perhaps, certainly not for the educated ones. It'll most likely be around 8~9months and not 10 for the come back. Condit should re fight Diaz and expose how much of a fraud Diaz is again. Seriously, you cannot get dumber than Diaz as he proved over the course of 5 rounds without adjustments. He should cry to Dana and institute a rule that you're not allowed to move but just stand and bang in the middle.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Mck...i know you are a fan of "real wars".
> 
> You made the "this LnP s*it needs to stop" thread, after the Guida-Pettis fight, because you thought that fight sucked.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how this post here relates to my post limba... I wasn't discussing the legitimacy of the sport or about how playing it safe is bad. I posted simply to show you that Nick Diaz did actually out strike Condit to the head and the body. You said that Condit out struck Diaz. I was just posting to show you that Diaz actually out struck him in the more significant areas (head, body).

I'm also not just a fan of "real wars". I can appreciate highly technical and strategical battles (Lyoto vs Shogun for example). I can appreciate ALL types of fights and battles, as long as I don't feel they are exploiting a flawed judging criteria. This fight and the Clay Guida/Pettis fight you mention I feel took advantage of a flawed judging system.

I'm well aware that this is a sport, but just because it is a sport doesn't mean I don't think some of the rules need to be altered. I think that there are several flaws with the way fights are judged and I want to see them corrected.

Football (soccer)is one of the most popular sports in the world and I'm a fan, that doesn't mean I don't have the right to criticise certain decisions and elements of the game. Just because MMA is a legitimate sport doesn't make it perfect and flawless. This sport is still very young and I think there are several things that need to be addressed in order to improve and evolve.

As for your point about pre fight hype and fighters building the fights up to sell, I had already discussed this in another thread. My hype for this fight didn't stem from the prime time shows or the pre-fight interviews or any other form of marketing. My hype for this fight was built on the the actual fights and results of both Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit. Fights like Condit vs Ellenberger, Condit vs Rory, hell, Condit vs any one! The dude is a savage and ALWAYS comes in a fight looking to rip his opponents head off. I was incredibly dissapointed that version of Condit I had grown to love didn't show up and in my opinion kind of sold himself out in this fight.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

americanfighter said:


> That's bull s**t Carlos won the fight fair and has earned his title shot let him have it!


No kidding - Dana has to get personally involved in every little aspect of the sport, it's getting out of hand.

GSP didn't get the fight he wanted, the fans didn't think it was the most exciting fight - so lets just hit the reset button and pretend it didn't happen. **** that.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I can't believe people are still on this running shit.
> 
> Of course he had to run, the last place you wanna be in a fight against Nick Diaz is with your back against the cage, Condit had to constantly keep moving in order to avoid Diaz trapping him and teeing off on him, are people really stupid enough not to grasp common sense? Diaz beats the shit out of people when they go against the cage, Condit kept himself off the cage and won the fight, use some logic here.


Logic and Diaz (or Logic and Diaz's fans) don't go together. 

STOCKTON! lol...


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

AmdM said:


> I'd cover my head with a paper bag if i was a Condit fan boy watching that.
> 
> :shame02:


Why? Because Diaz was trying the same combo every time he pushed Condit up against the cage, and Condit escaped the same way each time? He probably should have just stood there against the cage like BJ (and many others) and got the crap kicked out of him...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I want this fight so badly. I found the first one very exciting, maybe it was just me. I also really wanted Diaz to win. I scored it the way many others did, with 1 for Diaz. That seems to be the controversial round. 

I really hope this fight happens. It really isn't like there is anyone immediately banging on the door for a title shot anyways. I mean what do you want? Koscheck might beat Condit then we get to GSP vs. Koscheck again? I'd rather see Diaz vs. Condit 2 and be sure we are getting the best man to face GSP (that hasn't already had a shot).


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Wars happen when both fighters are skilled in all the facets of MMA. 2 Wrestlers going at it results in a war of sloppy strikes. If Nick was a real martial artist then he'd understand he needs Wrestling to complement his boxing/jitz. If Condit would have done that gameplan vs GSP he would have gotten his ass taken down after the first kick. Condit knew Diaz has no takedowns and that all he wanted to do was box near the cage which resulted in him taking so many fancy strikes (spinning back fist, flying knees) and pretty much having his way with Nick.

So yeah you can be angry that Condit wasn't retarded enough to stand and bang but if i was a Diaz fan i'd be more angry that he couldn't counter Condit's gameplan at all. Seriously, everyone watching that fight will understand they need some sort of wrestling to counter that hit and run strat.

If Diaz was disciplined enough and mature enough he'd realize he still has ways to go and re-dedicate himself towards wrestling to be really dominant. Not gonna happen though cause Stockton boys like to bar brawl.


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

I for one hope the rematch happens..

Some here say it would be a repeat (maybe).. 

I'd bet it would be a repeat of round 5.

Diaz vs GSP is what the welterweight division needs..

No disrespect to Condit but Condit vs GSP sounds like a Greg Jackson sparing session.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Zenhalo said:


> So he's supposed to allow himself to get cornered and let Cryaz hit him? It's a sport- not a slugfest- this is MMA not tough man at the bingo hall. You come in with a game plan to match your opponent.
> 
> *He lost the first round, maybe the second- but anyone who knows anything about MMA knows and would concede that Condit won the fight*- it may not have lived up the the average casual fans dream of Cryaz winning to face GSP. Cryaz claims Condit did no damage- obviously Condit did as much damage as Cryaz as his face is the proof.
> 
> Cryaz has been and will always be a shining example of what happens to someone who decides to fight his way out of the slums by taking the low road- he is a bully, cries when he doesn't get his way. In defeat- you accept it- you don't cry and whine and threaten to quit. What a loser. I live din Stockton for 4 years- it is an A1 shithole- Diaz represented it aptly in his loss.


That why a lot fighters, trainers, etc that have dedicated their entire life to MMA said they thought Diaz won. You can say that you thought Condit won, you have your opinion but to say that anyone who thinks Diaz won knows nothing about MMA is absurd.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

If Condit fights anyone before GSP I think the winner of Sanchez vs Ellenberger would be an interesting fight.

Just not Diaz, seen it, second fight would be the same outcome if not Diaz getting finished.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Binkie65 said:


> I for one hope the rematch happens..
> 
> Some here say it would be a repeat (maybe)..
> 
> ...


Yea, that's really fair to Condit. No offence, but to me this comment is just silly.

Dana (and a lot of fans) didn't get the GSP/Diaz match they wanted, so I guess we just hit the reset button and try again? If that's the case just fire Joe Silva and let Dana make all the match ups. Hell, just let Dana give out the belts to his favourite fighters...

Hell, if Condit wins the re-match, they probably have time to do a re-re-match. One fight in late April/May, and then again in Sept. GSP will be healed early fall, and have a few months to train. If they keep trying I'm sure Diaz will win eventually - just keep trying (and discrediting Condit) until we get the desired result.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

<M>MA said:


> If Condit fights anyone before GSP I think the winner of Sanchez vs Ellenberger would be an interesting fight.
> 
> Just not Diaz, seen it, second fight would be the same outcome if not Diaz getting finished.


Would Condit and Sanchez fight each other?
They're both Jackson fighters.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Jumanji said:


> That why a lot fighters, trainers, etc that have dedicated their entire life to MMA said they thought Diaz won. You can say that you thought Condit won, you have your opinion but to say that anyone who thinks Diaz won knows nothing about MMA is absurd.


There were a lot of fighters and trainers that said Condit won as well. The major fight stats recording sites also showed it went in Condits favour. The judges gave it to Condit.

But some people didn't like that Condit decided to change his style to one that gave him a better chance at winning so that somehow overrides all the facts.

I especially love how some people have lost all respect for Condit because he won the fight ... Is 'Stockton stupid' a recognized psychological disorder?


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Damn, just look at the power and damage on those kicks. The first one even made Nick scratch his nose momentarily.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my opinion. Having watched the fight three times I think Nick won rounds 1,2 and 5. Many other fans, journalists and professional fighters also share this opinion.


Are you seriously questioning the striking power of Carlos whose KO records i guess never happened? Some dudes have a good chin, just because Diaz didn't look like he was hurt doesn't mean that the strike was weak. I bet you'd sing a different tune if you got hit by that combination. A lot of it is the fake thug pride kicking in of showing how strikes are ineffective. When the adrenaline cools down and his body drops to normal temperature back stage you can believe me that all those baby kicks are hurting like hell and he's probably all swollen up.

On a side note i'm finding it ridiculously funny that a Diaz fan is accusing another fighter for hitting like a girl. Like seriously have you seen your own fighter?


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

A Rematch would imply they had already fought.. All i saw was a 25 minute square dance session.



DO IT! Lets see a real one..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TECHNICAL FOOTWORK


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

HexRei said:


> TECHNICAL FOOTWORK


you mean where Condit decided not to keep his back against the cage? The same spot where Diaz layed into BJ and dummied him (and many others)?

It's not being afraid to fight. It's sticking to his gameplan. Condit would take the center and re-engage. Diaz tried the same thing over and over (to push Condit against the cage) and didn't adjust. Same gameplan (as 90% of all his fights), same combo when Condit has his back close to the cage. Condit came prepared, and with a counter.

The hate for Condit is amazing, especially after people were swallowing his loads after he KOed Hardy and Kim.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

DrFunk said:


> Are you seriously questioning the striking power of Carlos whose KO records i guess never happened? Some dudes have a good chin, just because Diaz didn't look like he was hurt doesn't mean that the strike was weak. I bet you'd sing a different tune if you got hit by that combination. A lot of it is the fake thug pride kicking in of showing how strikes are ineffective. When the adrenaline cools down and his body drops to normal temperature back stage you can believe me that all those baby kicks are hurting like hell and he's probably all swollen up.
> 
> On a side note i'm finding it ridiculously funny that a Diaz fan is accusing another fighter for hitting like a girl. Like seriously have you seen your own fighter?


Where did I ever say Carlos Condit lacks power? Work on your reading comprehension there champ. I said that Condit was purposely not putting power into his strikes and going for the points. (not in the quote you posted, read further back).

You don't have all those TKO victories and label yourself "The Natural Born Killer" unless you have some decent power. It's just a shame he decided NOT to use that power and instead put barely any real torque into his strikes for the Diaz fight.

Regarding your last immature point. Diaz is the only man to ever KO Robbie Lawler and Paul Daley. Quite clearly he has some legitimate power in his hands too.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

RedRocket44 said:


> you mean where Condit decided not to keep his back against the cage? The same spot where Diaz layed into BJ and dummied him (and many others)?
> 
> It's not being afraid to fight. It's sticking to his gameplan. Condit would take the center and re-engage. Diaz tried the same thing over and over (to push Condit against the cage) and didn't adjust. Same gameplan (as 90% of all his fights), same combo when Condit has his back close to the cage. Condit came prepared, and with a counter.
> 
> The hate for Condit is amazing, especially after people were swallowing his loads after he KOed Hardy and Kim.


Except the only reason his back kept ending up against the cage was because he kept backing up, and backing up, and backing up. If you can backpedal to an decisive finish like Liddell used to it's one thing, but backpedalling to a decision by points in which leg kicks were the primary decider is bound to bore some people and draw some ire, regardless of the fact that it worked and was a smart choice of gameplan.


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

when the fight was over, this was the first thing that i thought, Dana would call for a rematch.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Diaz does not deserve a rematch. Their are other WW that are a lot more deserving then him at this point. I hate to say this put Dana White is in full blown Gary Shaw mode.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

WizeKraker said:


> A Rematch would imply they had already fought.. All i saw was a 25 minute square dance session.
> 
> 
> 
> *DO IT! Lets see a real one..*


There's no point in it.
Condit would just act chicken again.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I am hoping Ellenberger makes quick work of Sanchez and that we get to see a rematch between Ellenberger and Condit. Would set a clear contender for GSP and then you still have Hendricks and MacDonald coming up in the wings.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd rather see Nick fight Kos or Pierce than Condit again. That's just bull shit if they actually make this fight. 

Nick lost, Dana said he lost, make him earn his way back up. No second chances at a shot.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Diaz does not deserve a rematch. Their are other WW that are a lot more deserving then him at this point. I hate to say this put Dana White is in full blown Gary Shaw mode.


like who?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Ape City said:


> like who?


Gary Shaw...you know _Gary shaw_


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Ape City said:


> like who?


You could make the argument that Johny Hendricks could get it, sense he KO'd the then #2 guy in the division.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ape City said:


> like who?


Gary Shaw! CEO of EliteXC! Hinged the entire future of the company on the shoulders of one man, Kimbo Slice.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Gary Shaw! CEO of EliteXC! Hinged the entire future of the company on the shoulders of one man, Kimbo Slice.


Ape was obviously asking which other WW's, not who gary shaw was.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This ^

And that is my point. You got Hendricks, who showed us the definition of a punchers chance, and then the been there done that crew. Line em' up! We got Koscheck, BJ, and Fitch. Then there is the mess that consists of Rick Story, Kampmann, and Alves.

The only fight I want to see is Condit/Diaz vs GSP. Since I thought the decision was wrong you can bet that Diaz vs. Condit 2 is high on my list of fights to see.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

T.Bone said:


> It wasn't running. It was foot-work.
> 
> If you train any kind of standup: muay thai, boxing or anything it's one of the fundamental things that you're taught from pretty much day one.
> 
> Edit: And footwork is exactly what Nick should've used to try and cut the ring off but all he did was plod forward and get countered for 3 rounds...


No, it was running.

Clearly you know nothing.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I love how people call anyone who thought Diaz won "bias".

Yet many of the people so pro Condit on this HATE Daiz. They are JUST as bias as any Diaz backer.

They are just glad Diaz lost. Forget a fight of the year candidate. They will take 5 rounds of runninng and leg kicking in exchange for a Diaz loss.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> Condit would be a fool to take it. He has nothing to prove.



Yeah I know, except that every pro out there, commentator,intelligent fan with eyes thinks he loss. And worse than that is that the perception of him now is that hes a p U $ $ Y from the Jackson camp. Not a killer, my god anything but a killer hes a runner who was scared to fight. Not the crap his nuthuggers say as an antidote to this, that "what did you want him to do just stand in front of him" like there are only two choices available, just stupidity. But that unlike a real fighter who comes to finish, like an Anderson Silva who moves away from your aggression and then puts his on you hard. That Carlos literally was running clear across the cage like a fool, running...across the cage........like a fool....running.......

I know if the general community, $hit even if half of it thought I was a coward as a fighter....I would want to regain my self respect. I guess not everyone is willing to go in there and lay it on the line like a warrior and as they say take a chance "taking their a$$ whoopin".


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

cursedbat said:


> Yeah I know, except that every pro out there, commentator,intelligent fan with eyes thinks he loss. And worse than that is that the perception of him now is that hes a p U $ $ Y from the Jackson camp. Not a killer, my god anything but a killer hes a runner who was scared to fight. Not the crap his nuthuggers say as an antidote to this, that "what did you want him to do just stand in front of him" like there are only two choices available, just stupidity. But that unlike a real fighter who comes to finish, like an Anderson Silva who moves away from your aggression and then puts his on you hard. That Carlos literally was running clear across the cage like a fool, running...across the cage........like a fool....running.......
> 
> *I know if the general community, $hit even if half of it thought I was a coward as a fighter....I would want to regain my self respect*. I guess not everyone is willing to go in there and lay it on the line like a warrior and as they say take a chance "taking their a$$ whoopin".


Just for the sake of it, I think your posts are full of crap and they are not worth it. I want them to be much better than what you have posted here. Would you go and change all your posts just because I said that?

I doubt you would. You most defenitely would come back and say "Who the hell are you judge me". Thats exactly it. People talk. People who are valid mma fans who wanted a war are going against Condit because the fight wasnt to their expectation. Just because a section of fans think something, it doesnt make Condit a coward. He trained for it, dedicated hours to get to where he wants..after all this just because some people "think", he shouldnt not be doing anything. I doubt he will give a damn about this.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Yeah I know, *except that every pro out there, commentator,intelligent fan with eyes thinks he loss.* And worse than that is that the perception of him now is that hes a p U $ $ Y from the Jackson camp. Not a killer, my god anything but a killer hes a runner who was scared to fight. Not the crap his nuthuggers say as an antidote to this, that "what did you want him to do just stand in front of him" like there are only two choices available, just stupidity. But that unlike a real fighter who comes to finish, like an Anderson Silva who moves away from your aggression and then puts his on you hard. That Carlos literally was running clear across the cage like a fool, running...across the cage........like a fool....running.......
> 
> I know if the general community, $hit even if half of it thought I was a coward as a fighter....I would want to regain my self respect. I guess not everyone is willing to go in there and lay it on the line like a warrior and as they say take a chance "taking their a$$ whoopin".


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/99685-bas-rutten-condit-diaz-decision.html


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

ashokjr said:


> Just for the sake of it, I think your posts are full of crap and they are not worth it. I want them to be much better than what you have posted here. Would you go and change all your posts just because I said that?


Your post addressed all my points good job.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Ape was obviously asking which other WW's, not who gary shaw was.


oh. Sorry! 

Ellenberger and Hendricks are coming off of big wins. If they both can win their next fight you can make a good argument for one of those two getting a title shot. 

The point I am trying to make is that Nick Diaz shouldn't be getting an instant title shot just for the hell of it when you have more deserving contenders waiting in the wings.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> I know if the general community, $hit even if half of it thought I was a coward as a fighter....


But...You are not a fighter.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

So bored of this saga.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

the ultimate said:


> So bored of this saga.


The last couple days have brought out the worst of the cry babies. It makes me nauseous seeing how someone can cry for 3 days in a row and not get tired of it. Just accept it and move on... This certainly will go down as a black mark on the history of MMAFORUM. 

"Remember couple years back when a bunch of users were crying for a few days because they wernt happy with a fair decision?? *Yah i remember that... that was quiet embarrassing and *ANNOYING**"


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

cursedbat said:


> Your post addressed all my points good job.


No. I did not address all your points but that's the whole idea. They are not even worth addressing because it is just your opinion. Ok. You try to exaggerate it a bit by saying that everyone thinks the same way but that's just it. An exaggeration. 

You can have your opinion about it. Several people can their opinion about it. However, it doesn't change a thing. Condit won by being the better fighter on the night. To put down a fighter and his achievement just because your hero was beaten or your expectation was not fulfilled is just childish.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Why doesnt every fight who loses a close fight cry like a bitch and claim retirement , maybe Dana might give them rematches. 


Diaz - Extremely overated fighter extremely bad loser and more famous for his personality and attitude than his record suggests.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

AmdM said:


> There's no point in it.
> Condit would just act chicken again.



Well Lets hope that all these people calling him a coward will be enough incentive for him to actually show up to fight this time round.

I think he will. He is a "Natural Born Killer".. Right?.. WAR DIAZ!


----------

